# Instant Kama...



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Well almost; it arrived very quickly.

Nobody wanted to bid on this old Kama so I thought I'd snap it up....

It's rather nice - appears to be late '50's from the markings, (57-1) but I don't recognise the factory mark - ?2nd Moscow?

The dial has a fine grey centre circle which looks good but is almost impossible to photograph...





The other is a rather nice ?60's? Poljot from 1st Moscow, with USSR markings and the back marked in English 'All Stainless Steel Foreign Antishock Water protected' which I haven't seen before.





Both conform to my cheapies rule as regards cost... less than the cost of a bottle of reasonable wine...

regards to all


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A very nice pair Chris, well done


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A very nice pair Chris, well done


Thanks Mac, I'm well pleased.

Finished reassembling a camera of the same vintage which makes for a nice pair...


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

very nice pair you got there Chris,what is the size of them.

bowie


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> Finished reassembling a camera of the same vintage which makes for a nice pair...


Sounds interesting


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Really like the Poljot, very clean looking and nice hour markers


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

bowie said:


> very nice pair you got there Chris,what is the size of them.
> 
> bowie


Thanks; the Kama is large for it's age, if it is that old, at 42 x 33 without the crown.

The Poljot is smaller at 39 x 32

Cheers


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

chris l said:


> Well almost; it arrived very quickly.
> 
> Nobody wanted to bid on this old Kama so I thought I'd snap it up....
> 
> It's rather nice - appears to be late '50's from the markings, (57-1) but I don't recognise the factory mark - ?2nd Moscow?


The movement is signed "ChChZ" i.e. Chistopol Watch Factory, which is correct for this watch. The name Kama comes from the river that runs past Chistopol (which used to be a minor river port before the war brought the watch industry etc). This was Chistopol's first 'waterproof' (~3ATM) model, featuring an new caseback design. I think they won an award for it.

The movement is their in-house 17 jewel upgrade of the venerable Pobeda.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Chascomm said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Well almost; it arrived very quickly.
> ...


Many thanks, of course, CWF... I haven't seen a similar movement of the same age, it's bigger than my Pobedas, and a little more complex.


----------

